# The Luthier's Best Friend can help all handymen/women and woodworkers too!



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the information. I use the Blue Scotch Tape for projects, but could certainly use something a little stronger.


----------



## rdwile (Aug 14, 2012)

This stuff is super strong, stretchy and very sticky, yet leaves nothing behind when its job is done!!


----------



## Limerick (Mar 16, 2011)

Will have to try that out. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

Richard I wonder how this tape would work when stack cutting several pieces of thin wood on the scroll saw. I use clear packing tape and spray glue the pattern to the wood.


----------



## Willardz (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, looks like it would be great for repairs


----------



## rdwile (Aug 14, 2012)

Hawaiilad, this should work well, as it has some clamping like elasticity. This should hold the strips together tightly.

Rich


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

Do you think it would work for small band saw box glue ups so no need for clamps?


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Rich. I didn't think of the band saw box glue ups. Might work very good for holding the drawers and smaller pieces…will give it a try.


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks ideal for some of the things I do - but not available in the UK , Darn it!


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

Rich - Okay you had my interest but now that Larry (Hawaiilad) indicated he is going to try it, I put my order in for 2 rolls!
Thanks again!


----------



## rdwile (Aug 14, 2012)

Glad to hear this is useful (maybe) for some of you. Report back so others can learn about the product more.


----------



## flamenco (Oct 20, 2016)

Hello All,

This is great tape, and I've been using it for all kinds of things for years--it's masking tape on steroids!

Anybody know of a source for wider than 3/4" widths?

Cheers,

Brian Burns


----------

